# Nitrous Kit Ebay?



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

Would this actually work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7907015121&category=33740


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there was a discussion on this before and I think the conclusion then was no also.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha...everytime i see those things, they make me laugh. no EMS...no fuel added...no gauges...no WOT switch...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

lmfao, that is the fucking cheapest ass thing i have ever seem, whos wants to fuck their car up..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wtf? a bunch of CO2 cartrigdes??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no they're filled with nitrous... its like a "Super sneaky pete's" kit...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bet they dont even pre fill them with nirtous. they are prolly just c02 cartridges, then they say that they are nitrous. how would we know? its not like either of the gases will give any kinds of gains anyways


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its not like either of the gases will give any kinds of gains anyways


so you think nitrous does not give any gains?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that kit should come with some baloons, it might get you high, but it probably would make your 1/4 or whatever slower, since it's not really easy to activate with a finger. the vinyl tube will freeze and crack real quick too.

that kit doesn't even remotely seem like a good idea for anything (maybe a go kart or a lawn mower )


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jksstar said:


> so you think nitrous does not give any gains?



not with that shitty kit...

i use to have nitrous...but i didnt like the gains that it gave me...










see^^^...im a recovering ricer too! haha


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> not with that shitty kit...
> 
> i use to have nitrous...but i didnt like the gains that it gave me...


you are right about that kit, its shit

The only thing I don't like bout it is the power is not always there, besides that I love it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im on stock bumpers now...so anyways


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

omg that's the most horrible thing I've ever seen!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahaha...nice. now post pics of your car...


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahahaha...nice. now post pics of your car...


who


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

jksstar said:


> who


probably the starter of the thread :dumbass:


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im on stock bumpers now...so anyways


I dont know how to add pics...sorry


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think jksstar ment the kit not your car NotAnotherHonda


----------

